

Show HN: Emello, Simple Email to Trello Integration - harrisreynolds
http://www.emelloapp.com/

======
timjahn
Two things:

1) You can do this with connector services like Zapier. [1]

2) Are you worried about basing an entire business around something Trello
could instantly implement (if they haven't already)?

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] [https://zapier.com/zapbook/email/trello/424/email-to-
trello-...](https://zapier.com/zapbook/email/trello/424/email-to-trello-
creates-card/)

------
harrisreynolds
No relation. It's a bootstrap theme we bought from Wrapbootstrap. Just saved
us the time of designing a site so we could SHIP! :-)

------
duiker101
Funny, are you related to this guys? <http://zipplease.com/>

You have the same template and they posted like 25 minutes before you. Not
that is bad or else, i just tought it was funny, 2 different website with the
same template at the same moment.

